# Brancher un disque dur d'iMac Intel dans un boîtier externe



## chroukin (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment eu un problème de disque dur sur mon iMac Intel et l'ai donc fait changer.

Afin de récupérer mes données (sinon je perds tout :'() de l'ancien disque dur, je souhaite le brancher dans un boîtier pour disque dur externe.

Malheureusement, les branchements ne correspondent pas entre le disque dur et ceux du boîtier.

Je vous joins les photos pour que vous puissiez éventuellement me donner le truc car là... ben je pige pas 

Merci par avance ;-)


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2009)

tu as bien un boitier SATA ? 

tu peux aussi te dépanner avec ce genre de connectique


----------



## chroukin (20 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu as bien un boitier SATA ?
> 
> tu peux aussi te dépanner avec ce genre de connectique


Merci, je vais donc me pencher vers cette solution. je pense que même le boîtier me coûtera moins cher que la connectique par contre


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

chroukin a dit:


> Merci, je vais donc me pencher vers cette solution. je pense que même le boîtier me coûtera moins cher que la connectique par contre



Un boîtier PATA/SATA-USB2 à moins de 30$  Tu veux rire, je suppose ? :mouais:


----------



## chroukin (21 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un boîtier PATA/SATA-USB2 à moins de 30$  Tu veux rire, je suppose ? :mouais:


30 euros chez CDiscount, acheté à l'instant ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

chroukin a dit:


> 30 euros chez CDiscount, acheté à l'instant ;-)



Ben ça fait presque 40 US$ au cours du jour, ça, mon lapin chat, et je parie que ton boîtier il fait PATA *ou* SATA, mais pas les deux !


----------



## chroukin (21 Janvier 2009)

Quoi qu'il en soit mon disque est définitivement mort, rien ne s'affiche sur l'ordi, j'ai perdu donc 30 euros + toutes mes photos, musique, données :'(


Je vends donc un boîtier pour disque dur externe tout neuf, ayant servi une fois !


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2009)

pas si vite ....

1) garde ce boitier, il te servira avec un disque fonctionnel pour faire, à l'avenir ..... une sauvegarde
2) ça ne marcha pas, ok, mais ton disque tourne t 'il au moins ? quelle est la connectique externe ? y'a bien un transfo avec ? 

à+


----------



## chroukin (21 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> pas si vite ....
> 
> 1) garde ce boitier, il te servira avec un disque fonctionnel pour faire, à l'avenir ..... une sauvegarde
> 2) ça ne marcha pas, ok, mais ton disque tourne t 'il au moins ? quelle est la connectique externe ? y'a bien un transfo avec ?
> ...


J'ai déjà un disque dur externe (sur lequel j'aurais mieux fait de faire des sauvegardes...) donc un deuxième boîtier... mais bon c'est jamais perdu !

En revanche, le disque s'allume bien, tourne, mais n'est pas détecté. Ca gratte quelques instants, puis après ça ne fait que tourner, comme s'il ne réfléchissait pas en fait. Il ne sait peut-être pas par où commencer aussi 

Donc en gros j'ai un disque qui physiquement tourne mais ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2009)

chroukin a dit:


> J'ai déjà un disque dur externe (sur lequel j'aurais mieux fait de faire des sauvegardes...) donc un deuxième boîtier... mais bon c'est jamais perdu !
> 
> En revanche, le disque s'allume bien, tourne, mais n'est pas détecté. Ca gratte quelques instants, puis après ça ne fait que tourner, comme s'il ne réfléchissait pas en fait. Il ne sait peut-être pas par où commencer aussi
> 
> Donc en gros j'ai un disque qui physiquement tourne mais ne fonctionne pas



reste des questions auxquelles tu n'as pas répondu (connectique, alimentation)

de plus, as tu essayé sur un autre ordi ? 

depuis quand un DD réfléchit il ? 

si malgré tout c'est un soucis logiciel > techtool pro

en derniers recours > congélo


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> en derniers recours > congélo



Euh ! là, nan, le congélo est le remède spécifique d'une panne spécifique et caractérisée par le bruit vraiment anormal et fort émis par le disque touché, ce qui, selon la description faite par notre amis, n'est absolument pas le cas ici.

choukin, je te conseille de voir avec sa démo gratuite, si par hasard, Data Rescue II ne pourrait pas quelque chose pour toi !


----------



## chroukin (22 Janvier 2009)

Concernant l'alimentation, le boîtier est relié à un transfo qui assure une arrivée d'électricité correcte du bazar 

La connectique : USB 2, classique je dirais 

J'ai pas essayé sur un autre ordi encore, demain je l'emmène au boulot voir ce que ça donne.

Concernant Data Rescue, ne faut-il pas que le disque se monte au moins ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

chroukin a dit:


> Concernant Data Rescue, ne faut-il pas que le disque se monte au moins ?



Nan, mais faut qu'il fonctionne (électroniquement et mécaniquement parlant), donc, si DR le voit, c'est qu'il a juste besoin d'un formatage (après éventuelle récup des données), s'il ne le voit pas, les chances de "panne physique" augmentent, mais avant de le jeter, vaudrait mieux le tester sur un autre boîtier, okazou (imagine la tête que tu tirerait, si, après passage des éboueurs, tu t'aperçevait que ton boîtier est la cause du problème ) !


----------



## chroukin (22 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, mais faut qu'il fonctionne (électroniquement et mécaniquement parlant), donc, si DR le voit, c'est qu'il a juste besoin d'un formatage (après éventuelle récup des données), s'il ne le voit pas, les chances de "panne physique" augmentent, mais avant de le jeter, vaudrait mieux le tester sur un autre boîtier, okazou (imagine la tête que tu tirerait, si, après passage des éboueurs, tu t'aperçevait que ton boîtier est la cause du problème ) !


OK mais le souci c'est que j'ai acheté ce boîtier exprès vu que personne n'en avait (en SATA j'entends).

Après je vais essayer Data Rescue et on verra bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

chroukin a dit:


> OK mais le souci c'est que j'ai acheté ce boîtier exprès vu que personne n'en avait (en SATA j'entends).
> 
> Après je vais essayer Data Rescue et on verra bien



Vu ou tu l'as acheté, on peut envisager, outre le cas classique (90% des pannes informatiques surviennent au déballage du matos ou dans les jours qui suivent), le cas ou il le boîtier en question contient un bridge ne fonctionnant que sur PC (rigole pas, ça s'est vu, assez souvent ) !


----------



## chroukin (22 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu ou tu l'as acheté, on peut envisager, outre le cas classique (90% des pannes informatiques surviennent au déballage du matos ou dans les jours qui suivent), le cas ou il le boîtier en question contient un bridge ne fonctionnant que sur PC (rigole pas, ça s'est vu, assez souvent ) !


J'espère que tu te trompes héhé 

J'ai bien vérifié la compatibilité Mac, je teste Data Rescue et vous tiens au courant 

Merci déjà pour les conseils


----------



## chroukin (22 Janvier 2009)

Bon, essai de Data Rescue, mon disque dur n'est même pas listé en fait, donc là je bloque


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

chroukin a dit:


> Bon, essai de Data Rescue, mon disque dur n'est même pas listé en fait, donc là je bloque



Alors, si tu es certain de ton boîtier, c'est "adieu petites données chéries", désolé


----------



## chroukin (22 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, si tu es certain de ton boîtier, c'est "adieu petites données chéries", désolé


Il me reste la solution de le brancher sur un PC (sait-on jamais)


----------



## chroukin (23 Janvier 2009)

Hello tout le monde !!

Je viens de brancher le disque sur un PC, c'est reconnu, "matériel installé et prêt à l'emploi" mais quelques instants après, ça se déconnecte tout seul.

Vous avez une idée ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Janvier 2009)

à ta place je me poserais des questions sur ton boitier externe  ... même si le DD peut lui aussi être naze


----------

